# 1400€ Gaming PC + Monitor



## Miinerva (27. März 2016)

*1400€ Gaming PC + Monitor*

Hallo liebe Helfenden.


Ich bin am so langsam ein bisschen am verzweifeln (ok so dramatisch ist es dann doch nicht ). Seit Wochen durchsuche ich alle möglichen Foren und schaue mir Benchmarks an, aber komme zu keinen wirklichen Nenner.
Bisher habe ich mich nur mit schäbigen Laptops und Konsolen durch das Leben geschlagen. Mitlerweile würde ich doch gerne zur PCMasterrace gehören  


Also der PC soll fürs Gaming dienen. So wirklich alles, was es so gibt, von Witcher 3, über Division und auf jeden Fall DarkSouls 3. Budget mit Monitor wären so 1400€, ich kann, wenn es denn wirklich etwas bringt, noch 100 Taler rauf legen. 


Vorhanden ist: Tastatur, Maus, Kopfhörer und ein schäbiger Monitor, der nicht einmal 1080p unterstützt.


Hier mal einer meiner Vorschläge:


1 x Western Digital WD Blue   1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)
1 x ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 (90-MXGYX0-A0UAYZ)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W)
1 x Cooler Master V-Series V550  550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AFBAG1-EU)


Ich bin mir unsicher, ob Übertakten wirklich so viel bringt. Freunde sagen immer, dass man da wohl echt noch Leistung rausholt. Aber ich bin mir da echt super unschlüssig. Müsste mich da auch ein bisschen rein lesen. Was meint ihr?


Monitore habe ich an sowas hier gedacht: 


iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B2 Red Eagle, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Acer XF240Hbmjdpr, 24" (UM.FX0EE.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Golgomaph (27. März 2016)

Hey!

Also deine Zusammensetzung passt perfekt, bis auf´s Netzteil ^^ 100€ für 550W ist definitiv zu viel, das 61095 - 550 Watt Corsair CS Series Modular 80+ Gold ist ein gutes Stück günstiger. Falls du dich zudem mit einer Bronze-Zertifizierung anfreunden kannst, würde es noch ein Stückchen billiger gehen: 550 Watt Corsair CX550M Modular 80+Bronze - Hardware,

Jene Zertifizierungen beziehen sich auf den effektiven Wirkungsgrad des Netzteils, also wie viel Strom transformiert wird und wie viel in Form von Wärme unten raus geblasen wird. Wenn du aber nicht außergewöhnlich viel zockst / der Rechner auf Last läuft musst du da nicht explizit drauf achten .. ein 80+ Bronze-Modell reicht da völlig aus.

Beim Mainboard hast du ein etwas teureres Modell ausgesucht, da könntest du rund 20€ sparen, wenn du ein günstigeres Board wie das ASRock Z170 Pro4S Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 nimmst .. aber 20€ wären ja nicht die Welt wenn du dein Board beispielsweise wegen der Optik ausgewählt hast ^^

Bezüglich CPU .. schwierig. Die i5-Prozessoren von Intel wären zwar VÖLLIG ausreichend, allerdings verfügt die i7-Generation über das so genannte HyperThreading .. die CPU kann dabei pro Kern also doppelt so viele Berechnungen durchführen. Schon aktuell gibt es Spiele, die davon profitieren .. aber vor allem kann es dir in ein paar Jahren entscheidende Vorteile bringen. 
Nun ist es aber so, dass der i7, welcher auf dein Board passt, direkt 110€ mehr kostet (übertaktbare Version). Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre jedoch, dass du zum Xeon E3 1231v3 greifst, einer Server-CPU, die auf der älteren Haswell-Architektur (dein i5-6600K ist eine Skylake-CPU, die dem "Mainstream-Zocker" aber keine nennenswerten Vorteile bringt) basiert. Allerdings bräuchtest du da ein anderes Board (Chipsatz: H97) und anderen RAM (DDR3 | 1600MHz), dazu kommt, dass der Xeon nicht übertaktbar wäre.

Bezüglich Übertakten:  Also die CPU zu übertakten kann dir schon etwas bringen .. aber man kann nicht sagen, in wie weit eine CPU oder Grafikkarte übertaktbar ist, da an sich jedes gekaufte Modell ein Unikat ist. Kann also sein, dass deine CPU sehr gut oder weniger gut übertaktbar ist .. falls du SEHR SEHR weit an der Taktschraube drehen kannst, ohne dass es zu Abstürzen kommt, und du dann irgendwann bei 5GHz ankommen würdest, bräuchtest du aber höchstwahrscheinlich eine potentere Kühlung .. aber das führt jetzt zu weit. 

Die Situation ist blöd, weil du dich quasi zwischen HyperThreading oder einer CPU die übertaktbar ist entscheiden musst .. und keiner wird dir sagen können, was dir im Endeffekt mehr bringen wird. Ich persönlich empfehle dir HyperThreading ^^

Den iiyama-Monitor habe ich gerade vor der Nase stehen, den kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen,
Golgomaph


----------



## Miinerva (27. März 2016)

Danke für deine Antwort. 

Ein Freund hat mir mal gesagt, ich solle lieber keine Corsair aus der CX Serie nehmen, da die wohl sehr anfällig sind. Weiß jetzt nicht in wiefern das stimmt. 

Hatte sonst eventuell an sowas gedacht: MSI Z170A Krait Gaming 3X (7A11-005R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Mit Cashback bei ungefähr 109€. Ich muss leider zugeben, ich weiß nie worauf man bei Boards achten soll.

Kann man mit dem, von mir vorgeschlagenen Kühler eher nicht übertakten?

Ansonsten, welche Games laufen schon besser mit HT? Nur mal aus Neugier


----------



## Golgomaph (27. März 2016)

Genaue Titel kann ich dir nicht nennen, bis auf Anno 1404 .. aber das ist ja so gesehen kein "aktuelles" Spiel ^^ 
Sowohl in der PS4 als auch in der XBOX One sind 8-Kern-CPU´s verbaut. Daher ist es wahrscheinlich, dass Spiele immer mehr Kerne effektiv nutzen können werden .. und da bist du mit 8 Threads natürlich besser dran, als mit 4. Es ist also größtenteils eine Investition für die Zukunft, die aber nicht zu 100% lohnenswert ist .. entweder du wirst dadurch einen Vorteil haben, oder du hast 20€ (Xeon gegenüber i5) verpulvert. Da musst du jetzt ein wenig pokern, HT oder übertaktbare 4 Threads. Teils gab es sogar Spiele, in denen HyperThreading für einen kleinen Leistungs-Verlust gesorgt hat, wir sprechen hier von ~3FPS. 

Dein CPU-Kühler würde generell reichen, ein Modell wie der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower Kühler wäre für´s Übertakten eventuell noch geeigneter. Der würde auch in dein Black-Pearl-Gehäuse passen.

Also die größten Unterschiede zwischen den Boards sind Dinge wie PCIe-Slots für mehrere Grafikkarten, mehr USB-Ports oder eine bessere Soundkarte. Das Gaming 3X hat auch eine M.2-Schnittstelle für spezielle SSD´s die extrem schnell sind, aber auch ziemlich teuer. Oft können dir bestimmte Mainboards auch nennenswerte Vorteile beim Übertakten bringen, diesbezüglich würde ich einfach mal zu den jeweiligen Modellen recherchieren. Mit Cashback kannst du das aber auf jeden Fall nehmen. 

Also von Anfälligkeiten der CX-Serie habe ich noch nichts gelesen/gehört .. hier Test: Corsair CX-Serie (CX430, CX500, CX600M) - Hardwareluxx ist dass Gesamtfazit auch völlig in Ordnung. Wenn du dich mit einem be Quiet!-Modell sicherer fühlen würdest: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2016)

Laut mindfactory hat das Corsair-CX-Netzteil eine Reklamationsquote von 4%. Mag sein, dass es mehr als bei anderen ist, aber da muss man trotzdem Pech haben, um Probleme zu bekommen.

Und der Brocken 2 wäre auch schon ein guter OC-Kühler.

Und allgemein  isses schwer zu sagen, ob HT in Zukunft wichtiger ist oder ob eine Übertaktungsmöglichkeit das entscheidende ist. Du kannst halt zu dem Preis auch einen i7 nehmen, wenn du aufs Übertakten verzichtest.


----------



## Miinerva (27. März 2016)

Hmm, das ist jetzt schon wirklich eine schwierige Frage. Ich bin beim Übertakten noch recht unerfahren. Weiß also nicht inwiefern man da wirklich an Leistung gewinnen kann. Ich denke ich muss mir das mit den Prozessoren noch mal genauer überlegen. Ein Freund hat mir dieses Netzteil noch empfohlen: 550 Watt Enermax Revolution X
Oder ist das auch überteuert. Ich muss gestehen, ich weiß wirklich nicht worauf es bei Netzteilen wirklich ankommt


----------



## Golgomaph (27. März 2016)

Dass du noch keine Ahnung vom Übertakten hast macht ja nix .. das lernst du ja dabei. Ich persönlich habe sehr viel Spaß daran .. gerade als Einsteiger ist da eine gehörige Portion Nervenkitzel mit dabei ^^ 
Guides und Videos findest du genug im Netz, es ist absolut kein Hexenwerk. 

Auch das Netzteil wäre kein Fehlgriff, allerdings ist es auch nicht zwingend besser als eines von Corsair/Be Quiet! .. nur teurer. Falls du dich damit besser fühlst, greif zu!


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2016)

Miinerva schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist jetzt schon wirklich eine schwierige Frage. Ich bin beim Übertakten noch recht unerfahren. Weiß also nicht inwiefern man da wirklich an Leistung gewinnen kann. Ich denke ich muss mir das mit den Prozessoren noch mal genauer überlegen. Ein Freund hat mir dieses Netzteil noch empfohlen: 550 Watt Enermax Revolution X
> Oder ist das auch überteuert. Ich muss gestehen, ich weiß wirklich nicht worauf es bei Netzteilen wirklich ankommt


 Ein solides Markenmodell mit 500W reicht aus, ein gutes Zeichen sind zwei vorhandene PCIe-8Pin-Stecker. So was bekommst du ab 50€ nicht-modular und ab 60-65€ modular, also mit abnehmbaren Kabeln. Das ist sinnvoll, weil du nicht-abnehmbare Kabel halt irgendwie im Gehäuse unterbringen musst, und die meisten User brauchen neben dem Hauptstromkabel, dem 12V-Kabel und dem Grafiikkarten-Kabel nur noch ein einziges anderes für die Laufwerke - da spart man sich oft 2-3 Kabel, die jeweils 40-60cm lang sind und 3-4 Stecker dranhaben.

Und wenn du dann noch mehr ausgibst, bekommst du halt Netzteile mit noch zuverlässigeren Schaltungen und höherer Effizienz - je besser die ist, desto weniger Strom verbraucht der PC. Das sollte man aber nicht überschätzen, da rentiert sich ein teures Netzteil an sich nur, wenn du wirklich jeden Tag im Jahr den PC mind. 8-10h nutzt.

Hier auch ein Artikel zu dem Thema Stromfresser PC-Gaming? Was es wirklich kostet , und da sind auch einige gute Netzteile in einer Marktübersicht - ein Haufen völlig ausreichender Modelle fehlt da, aber du kannst ruhig eines von denen nehmen, das Enermax steht da auch drin.


----------



## Alisis1990 (29. März 2016)

Wiviele übertakten nachher bringt kommt meistens auf die Güte der cpu an. CPUs sind immer Einzelstücke, der eine lässt sich um 500 MHz der andere nur um 200 MHz übertakten. 

Oftmals bringt das im Endeffekt aber nicht Welten. Da es aktuell mehr auf die Grafikkarte ankommt ist das Übertakten aktueller i7 oder i5 momentan nicht nötig.

Aktuell sind es eher die Grafikkarten auf dem Markt die den PC "bremsen". Aber in ein paar jahren kann das übertakten den unterschied zwischen spielbar oder nicht mehr spielbar sein. Ob sie die cpu dann noch lohnt is zwar sowieso die frage aber ich persönlich fühle mich damit besser 

Ausserdem macht mir das ausloten des möglichen meine CPU halt auch Spaß.


----------

